# Einsteiger-BMX für Kinder



## FunRadler47 (22. August 2018)

Hallo,
mein Sohn (7) möchte sooo gerne ein BMX-Fahrrad haben. Nun machen wir uns auf die Suche nach einem BMX-Fahrrad.
Freunde sind mit Rädern, auf denen Cross4You steht, unterwegs. Das erzeugt eine Sogwirkung... Den Hersteller habe ich nirgends gefunden. Gibt's die gar nicht mehr?
Da es ein Geschenk werden soll, kann er natürlich nicht vorher probefahren. Gibt's Dinge, auf die wir achten sollten?
Ich habe mich bereits gewundert, dass einige Räder an dem Pedalen scheinbar ein kleineres Zahnrad als üblich haben. Hat das Vor-/Nachteile?

Danke für ein wenig Hilfe ....


----------

